# ATI Radeon 9250 driver update help



## Forscyvus (Apr 8, 2008)

I recently got the Orange Box and whenever I boot Team Fortress 2 or Portal (I haven't booted any of HL2 yet) it tells me that my video driver is out of date. It tells me my driver version is 6.14.10.6614.

So I followed the link it gave (http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html) and found the Radeon 9250 Catalyst control center. I installed that, but it didn't update my driver.

This is what is in the information for the graphics software in the Catalyst control center:

Driver Packaging Version	8.252-060503a-038185C-ATI	
CATALYST® Version	06.11	
Provider	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D Driver Version	6.14.10.6614	
2D Driver File Path	System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{BBF5742C-3503-4FA6-A3A7-6CDAB976D4FD}\0000	
Direct3D Version	6.14.10.0399	
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.5819	
CATALYST® Control Center Version	1.2.2314.20337

The games run fine for the most part but sometimes crash. It's pretty rare, but it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Forscyvus (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh wait. I just actually READ the sticky (instead of skimming) and now I know how to go into VGA mode! I've tried that method, but I didn't know how to go into VGA mode. I'll report my results.


----------



## Forscyvus (Apr 8, 2008)

It didn't help. The driver itself isn't updating. I just seem to be installing the catalyst control center over and over.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Forscyvus said:


> I recently got the Orange Box and whenever I boot Team Fortress 2 or Portal (I haven't booted any of HL2 yet) it tells me that my video driver is out of date. It tells me my driver version is 6.14.10.6614.
> 
> So I followed the link it gave (http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html) and found the Radeon 9250 Catalyst control center. I installed that, but it didn't update my driver.
> 
> ...


The driver actually did install. The 6.11 driver was released in Nov, 2006 and unfortunately is the latest driver for your particular card.


----------



## Forscyvus (Apr 8, 2008)

mattlock said:


> The driver actually did install. The 6.11 driver was released in Nov, 2006 and unfortunately is the latest driver for your particular card.


Then what's with the message that pops up when I boot a game? I was hoping that outdated drivers were the reason the game crashes, because now I have no idea...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Upon further review, ATI dropped support for the 9250 after the 6.5 Catalyst release which contained display driver 8.252 (your current driver) releases May 2006. Catalyst Suite 6.11 was released in Nov 2006 and contains display driver 8.31. Now my guess is that since driver 8.31 is not compatable with the 9250 card the installer will not install it and instead install s the 8.252 display driver. Unfortunately there are no newer drivers available for your card. 

As far as those games are concerned you drivers are out of date. The drivers were released over year before the games were released.


----------



## kickmiass (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey mate.. i have the same vid card.. and i signed up just for u lol.. but with orange box.. our vid card isnt sufficient.. it works pretty well on most maps.. however the maps u shud steer away from are 2fort, the one with lotsa bridges(latest one),well .... BTW it doesnt crash.. it just stalls because the video card is crashing.. but if u let it settle for about 20-25 seconds it will go back to game.. dont touch nothing .. it will just have a pop up saying it failed and fked up..

Suggestion would be to get a new card.. but thats up 2 u.. i spent a week trying to find a way from it stalling... even after getting a new card more ram... my comp literally crashed with the new stuff wen i played.. so i got a new computer.. but yeah.. you get the idea..


----------

